# oven element not glowing all the way around



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Hmm, I would check for 220 *consistant* voltage at the terminals at the back of the element. Check for loose or damaged terminals or screws if the terminals are screw on types.

Also check for any damage at the switch terminals.

Not really a pro here, but I have worked on, bought, fixed, and sold several a few years ago.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

If the element heats the oven then it's fine. Elements typically either work or don't. I have seen a few instances of one leg of an element contacting ground but would not be with 3 brand new elements.

If the element was only running on 110 it would not get hot enough to get red.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I can't argue about the element. I do not think the element is the problem. They are either intact or not. When I checked them, I usually just checked for continuity not so much amount of resistance.

Please note I put the word consistant in bold letters. Is it possible there is a bad connection somewhere between the power block and the terminals at the element that is not making up as the elment gets to a certain temp or amp pull? Maybe at the ends of the wires feeding the element and a couple of inches back?

Maybe the wires got hot and brittle?

Not sure I have ever run into this, so I am just taking stabs in the dark.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

bake elements do not always glow red all the way around, do not worry about it


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

boman47k said:


> I can't argue about the element. I do not think the element is the problem. They are either intact or not. When I checked them, I usually just checked for continuity not so much amount of resistance.
> 
> Please note I put the word consistant in bold letters. Is it possible there is a bad connection somewhere between the power block and the terminals at the element that is not making up as the elment gets to a certain temp or amp pull? Maybe at the ends of the wires feeding the element and a couple of inches back?
> 
> ...


Read again. They either work or don't. There are extremely rare instances where the element wire contacts ground. But these are only with old elements, not brand new elements.

If the oven gets hot the way it is, it is perfectly fine.


----------



## diysNovice (Nov 17, 2012)

*pics of oven element not glowing entirely*

Here is the pic of the element not glowing. Also another pic of upper small oven element glowing entire way around.

Everything else about it seems to be ok. 

I checked the terminals of the element from back side of oven with back 
cover off. They were easy to get to there. I got 21.5 
ohms on the element with oven off. 

Turned oven on and got 246 volts at the terminals.
It also heated up to temperature fine. 

Wife was worried about uneven cooking for thanksgiving etc. but I am thinking it will be ok.

Unless someone sees something out of the ordinary, I am gonna just go with it for now.

Sorry about the dirty oven pics.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

does the oven get up to temp?

i'd ( and do) use an oven thermometer to ensure the temp is right.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

your spending way to much time worrying about this, it is fine.


----------



## Ognar (Jan 11, 2013)

I have the same issue. I actually ran over my 1st replacement element (mailman left in in front of my garage) and was shocked that it still worked, except for the back section as shown in the photo above. I ordered another one which was guaranteed OEM (though I am suspicious). Same issue. Oven heats up and I am not too worried about it, just wondering if you have noticed any issues with yours. Uneven cooking etc.?

Thanks,


----------



## av-geek (Jan 15, 2012)

This is proper operation! Due to the placement of the electrical connection in the back corner. The back most part of the bake element is not supposed to heat up. The heating element is designed to heat the most in the front, by the door, where it is coolest, and on the sides, but not heat the back, where it stays the warmest. Convection of the heat also requires a portion of the enclosed space to be slightly cooler. Most oven manufacturers choose the back.

Take a look at other oven models and you will see the same pattern, only the electrical connection is in a different spot. My oven has two connections at either side in the back, with no portion of its W shaped coil going across the back. My moms general electric oven has the electrical connection in the center of the back. The portion of the element that traverses the back before it gets to the side does not get hot either.


----------

